# Last Episode of The Tonight Show with Conan just ended :(



## splinter8451 (Jan 23, 2010)

My thoughts on the show... 







Seriously, I loved the guy. He was the Late Night host I grew up to and I was so excited when he began hosting The Tonight Show. 

And now all this madness happened and he is gone. Unless he comes back on CBS or ABC late night I will not be able to watch him anymore at home, no cable or satellite TV at home  

Anyone else watch the show? Thoughts? 

I thought the whole show was awesome. And the ending with Conan rocking out Freebird was amazing.  Perfect way to end it. 

When he started gettin choked up I began to choke up too, luckily he sucked it up quick  I mighta shed a tear.


----------



## lobee (Jan 23, 2010)

Love Conan to death. I'm very curious as to what he's going to do next. Really, he could do anything, and I would watch, and I would be entertained, and it would be funny. Guaranteed. 

The only thing I didn't like about this episode was Conan's guitar solo(yeah, we're posting on a guitar forum, so of course I have to mention this). Obviously he's not a professional musician or anything, and he's just having fun, but I think he should have stuck to playing rhythm parts in the background. Plus, I'm sure there were a million emotions going through him at the time(combined with nerves), so performing a great guitar solo probably took a back seat. I was slightly embarrassed for him because the show, almost quite literally, ended on a sour note. Oh well, I still think nothing less of the man, and I have to thank him for the million laughs he gave me.

I'm with Coco.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I know he was definitely playing out of key and is no soloist but I gotta give him credit for trying. I figured he would just play rhythm the whole time considering Billy Gibbons and Beck were there  

I almost started cheering when he started soloing regardless of how off it was


----------



## I_infect (Jan 23, 2010)

He handled it very well, you could tell he was tense in the beginning during the ovations etc. Emotional time for him, and his attitude is why so many people were drawn to him during these last shows. Jimmy Fallon's tribute was very poignant as well, if anyone caught the beginning of his show.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 23, 2010)

Jay Leno is taking over though right? That guy has a pretty serious car collection, and a pretty invalid opinion on most of them


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I did watch Jimmy Fallon too, that was funny 

EDIT: Yes Leno is stealing the Tonight Show back, not like he didn't already do it for enough years already or anything . I think a lot of people are going to be bitter towards Leno for a while now. 

But I do not wanna make this a debate. This thread was meant to be about good ol' Coco.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 23, 2010)

I was around the first time NBC screwed someone(Letterman) over with the tonight show... I always thought Leno was an awful choice to host it. IMO he was nothing more than a mediocre stand up, who only had limited success in B-movies. How NBC sees Leno as funny I have no idea. I'll be nice and won't say what I really think of him. 

I noticed a bit of hesitation in Jimmy Fallon lately too, like he knows he's probably next



splinter8451 said:


> But I do not wanna make this a debate. This thread was meant to be about good ol' Coco.


 Agreed and point taken. Long may you run, Coco.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 23, 2010)

I_infect said:


> I noticed a bit of hesitation in Jimmy Fallon lately too, like he knows he's probably next



 Jimmy needs to get his act together, he has only had a few good shows out of the many many times I have watched him. 

But sometimes his shows are so bad they are funny. I like him though, he brings something different to late night tv, I guess cause he is compared to everyone else.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 23, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Jimmy needs to get his act together, he has only had a few good shows out of the many many times I have watched him.
> 
> But sometimes his shows are so bad they are funny. I like him though, he brings something different to late night tv, I guess cause he is compared to everyone else.



I like him, I think he's different; quirky. I see him trying to blend in some Monty Python absurdity with his carpet sample bit etc. He'll find his groove. It's those moments where he has a really good show when you can see his natural talent through his nervousness.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2010)

I love Conan, and I'm gonna miss the program for sure, but he WILL be back in some form fairly soon. He's only "unsignable" until September, and a couple of networks are showing interest from what I've heard, though, some of that could be rumor.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love Conan, and I'm gonna miss the program for sure, but he WILL be back in some form fairly soon. He's only "unsignable" until September, and a couple of networks are showing interest from what I've heard, though, some of that could be rumor.



Yeah you're right, he will have a show quickly. I am just hoping it is on network tv and not cable. The only time I really watch late night tv is when I am at my house on breaks from college. And antenna tv does not give me a lot of options


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Jay Leno is taking over though right? That guy has a pretty serious car collection, and a pretty invalid opinion on most of them



Well taking over/getting his old job back.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 23, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Seriously, I loved the guy. He was the Late Night host I grew up to and I was so excited when he began hosting The Tonight Show.



Me too. Way too many nights staying up too late to watch him. This whole thing sucks, but I have to believe some network is going to make room for him (Fox?). 

Here's to bigger and better, and I'm with Coco


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't watched any of these late-night guys in years, but I always thought Craig Kilborn was the funniest & most entertaining of them all.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 23, 2010)

maxident213 said:


> I haven't watched any of these late-night guys in years, but I always thought Craig Kilborn was the funniest & most entertaining of them all.


 
Lucky for you, there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love Conan, and I'm gonna miss the program for sure, but he WILL be back in some form fairly soon. He's only "unsignable" until September, and a couple of networks are showing interest from what I've heard, though, some of that could be rumor.



They did a little montage of clips from the last 7 months that ended with the words, "To be continued." He'll be back.



maxident213 said:


> I haven't watched any of these late-night guys in years, but I always thought Craig Kilborn was the funniest & most entertaining of them all.



I can't stand the guy, personally.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 23, 2010)

This was excellent.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah all those bits were funny. And before anyone watches that and gets uptight about it....

He admitted on the last show that all the bits were not real. So do not worry they did not waste all that money


----------

